# [solucionado] Grub al ataque (64bits)

## nachopro

chicos, cuando instalé mi gentoo 64 dejé mi viejo grub (de 32, como no puede ser de otra forma) y configuré el menu.lst para el nuevo kernel  :Wink: 

Ahora bien, como también tengo Wxp instalado (pa' lo jueguitouu) tengo un temor. Qué pasa si tengo que volver a reinstalar Windows XP??

Y... evidentemente me reescribe el MBR y mi linux quedaría inbooteable

Antes era tarea simple: bootear con un live CD, hace un chroot y reinstalar grub.... pero ahora ya no tengo más el grub en mi sistema de 64

cómo puedo hacer? hay alguna manera de reinstalarlo en este caso?

gracias!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si señor, todo se puede en linux.   :Very Happy: 

Bootear con un livecd que tenga grub preinstalado y hacer:

```
root (hdX,X)

setup (hdX) #donde X en este caso es numero de disco segun device.map
```

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

a mi cuando me toca reinstalar grub lo soluciono con

 *Quote:*   

> chroot /mnt grub-install /dev/hda

 

----------

## nachopro

inodb  :Razz:  hay alguna mini distro estilo hiren's boot cd pero de linux y con un grub moderno?

pq la vez que lo quise hacer desde un knoppix... no me dejó instalar nada  :Sad: 

----------

## JotaCE

Creo que hay algo aqui que no entiendo y es precisamente por que no trabajo sobre amd64.

no puedes reinstalar grub haciendo un chroot y luego grub-install? por que no se puede hacer de esa forma??

----------

## i92guboj

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Creo que hay algo aqui que no entiendo y es precisamente por que no trabajo sobre amd64.
> 
> no puedes reinstalar grub haciendo un chroot y luego grub-install? por que no se puede hacer de esa forma??

 

Por supuesto que se puede. Y si usara un profile multilib no tendría que dar tantas vueltas  :Razz: 

En cualquier caso, y como ya han dicho más arriba, desde un livecd se puede hacer. Simplemente arranca el livecd, monta el boot adecuado e instala grub de forma correcta desde ahí.

----------

## nachopro

el grub no puede ser portado a 64 bits... y en un sistema de 64 no-multilib se instala un grub feo.. (por eso yo no lo intalé, ya que con lo que hay en el mbr y en /boot alcanza y sobra)

pasa que no tengo la utilidad de grub install y esas  :Sad: 

por eso la consulta

----------

## i92guboj

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> el grub no puede ser portado a 64 bits... y en un sistema de 64 no-multilib se instala un grub feo..

 

Feo? Es exáctamente el mismo... De verdad, no entiendo tu pánico a multilib, pero es cosa tuya.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  (por eso yo no lo intalé, ya que con lo que hay en el mbr y en /boot alcanza y sobra)
> 
> pasa que no tengo la utilidad de grub install y esas 
> ...

 

Entiendo la consulta plénamente, tus dos opciones como se ha comentado más arriba son chroot or livecd (o bien buscar un boot loader alternativo).

----------

## JotaCE

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *nachopro wrote:*   el grub no puede ser portado a 64 bits... y en un sistema de 64 no-multilib se instala un grub feo.. 
> 
> Feo? Es exáctamente el mismo... De verdad, no entiendo tu pánico a multilib, pero es cosa tuya.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Enotnces no estoy tan perdido

arranca con tu cdrom minimal

sigue los pasos del handbock cap. 4 (montaje)

luego montas /proc y /dev

entras chroot capitulo 6 del handbock

y terminar con las ordenes del cap. 10 del handbock

 :Very Happy:  Suerte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No hace falta montar /proc o /dev para reinstalar grub.

Salud!

***EDITO*** Para no abrir un hilo nuevo, Gringo tiene razón en el mensaje que sigue mas abajo, al menos en lo que respecta a /proc seguro, pero me refería a el caso puntual, entorno chroot para reinstalar grub en el mbr, donde /proc existe y /dev también. Siempre reinstalo grub de esa forma sin inconvenientes y sin montar nada mas que / y /boot. (doy fe).

----------

## gringo

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> No hace falta montar /proc o /dev para reinstalar grub.
> 
> Salud!

 

yo creo que hacen falta los dos, grub lee /proc/mounts por defecto y necesita acceso al dispositivo físico (/dev/hda1 p.ej.).

saluetes

----------

## the incredible hurd

¿Pero por qué os complicais tanto la vida?

Para hacer la copia de seguridad:

```
dd if=/dev/hda of=MasterBootRecord count=1 bs=512
```

Para restaurarla:

```
dd if=MasterBootRecord of=/dev/hda
```

Sólo necesitas el Live CD o Live DVD, montar la partición donde se encuentre el archivo MasterBootRecord y añadir la ruta al comando dd...

```
dd if=/mnt/gentoo/root/backup/MasterBootRecord of=/dev/hda
```

¿Para qué complicarse más la vida?

----------

## pcmaster

Yo he probado hacerlo "a la antigua": o sea, tras instalar windows (el poberecito casi no tiene espacio, casi todo el disco es para linux, jeje) iniciar con un liveCD, hacer un chroot e instalar grub en /dev/sda2 (la partición de /boot).

En principio todo bien, pero el grub desaparece solito y, es que... se me pone como activa la partición /dev/sda1(la de windows) sin pedir permiso ni nada.

¿Bromitas de Windows eXPiration?

----------

## nachopro

the increible... muchísimas gracias! no sabía que se podía hacer eso  :Smile: 

ahora no tengo que andar haciendo cochinadas!

----------

